# SONY XK-R100 TOP LINE



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-XK-R100-Hi-End-cassete-AMORPHOUS-HEAD-NEW-Condition/222743168732?hash=item33dc8706dc:g:q34AAOSwzahZicjP

LASER AMORPHOUS
Sony XK-R100.
It is NEW


----------

